# Klipsch Heresy IV (Objective) Speaker Review



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I recently wrapped up my auditioning and measurements of the Klipsch Heresy IV for those of you who may be interested in understanding the objective performance (I have some of my subjective in there as well). Review is in video form as well as my written review for the data below:






Klipsch Heresy IV Review (Redux!)


Klipsch Heresy IV Review




www.erinsaudiocorner.com


----------

